# Random pieces of wood in the wardrobe?



## archai46 (Sep 7, 2008)

We have had an 08 model Rollerteam Autoroller 600 and have managed to work almost everything out. The only challenge that has defeated us so far is the seemingly random pieces of wood fixed to the side of the wardrobe.

We have tried a number of possibilities and eventually concluded that they must be something to do with the dinette bed - but this doesn't seem to work either. 

If anybody has a similar MH - have you worked out what these piece of wood are for yet? If so would you be able to share the secret before we drive ourselves mad .


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

archai46 said:


> We have had an 08 model Rollerteam Autoroller 600 and have managed to work almost everything out. The only challenge that has defeated us so far is the seemingly random pieces of wood fixed to the side of the wardrobe.
> 
> We have tried a number of possibilities and eventually concluded that they must be something to do with the dinette bed - but this doesn't seem to work either.
> 
> If anybody has a similar MH - have you worked out what these piece of wood are for yet? If so would you be able to share the secret before we drive ourselves mad .


Hi,

We recently got a new (to us) Rollerteam 700. And I posed the same question myself.

It was confirmed on here that they were for converting the dinette bed. Unfortunately, I am of no more use to you though, as I decided to take their word for it and have'nt tried it out.

Good Luck

(Source: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-66701.html)


----------



## archai46 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a try at some point. We don't normally use the dinette bed ... I was just puzzling over the bits of wood.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

yes it is for the dinette bed , its for when you pull the bits out from the side of the seats i think and make it into a double rather than odd shaped single .

although where you put the ladder for the over cab bed when the dinette is fully made up is a mystery!!!

just pray they dont need the loo in the night :roll:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, just spotted this post & although it is from last year thought I'd answer it. My AutoRoller 200 also had two odd shaped pieces of wood in the wardrobe which didn't do anything. They were evidently made specially to fit somewhere but not anywhere obvious in our van!
We have two side settees which can be made up into either a huge double or two singles - without needing any pieces of wood. I asked the dealer what they were for & they said for making up the dinette bed. Except that we don't have a dinette!
I spoke to Autotrail who represent AutoRoller & they think these pieces of wood belong to an earlier version with a dinette & are no longer needed, but presumably still in the specification so they still supply them. You would have thought that someone would have noticed they were supplying unnecessary wooden pieces :lol:


----------



## Horsleyboy (Mar 12, 2010)

*I know what they're for!*

Took me a while to figure out too.

On our Autoroller 500, the pieces of wood are to fill in the gaps left when you fully extend the dinette seats into the double bed position.

The piece with the cut-out corner fits on the left with the cut-out going where the seat belt strap is located. The other piece of wood is on the right and then the table in a leg-folded-down position between the two seats completes the bed.

Once you have figured out how to arrange the various cushions to make the mattress (bit of a jigsaw), we find it a very comfortable bed to sleep on. You can fit in the ladder to the over-cab bed, but it is a bit tight.

Assembling and dismantling the bed takes us less than a minute and is our favourite party trick when we're showing off our motorhome to our non-motorhoming friends.


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

We have a 700 and when we were away last month I thought I had better try and make up the dinette.

We eventually got the sides pulled out but trying to make the two pieces of wood fit was a mystery. We eventually worked out that the non cut out piece went on the rear facing base but we could not get the cut out piece to fit at all.

I then tried to get the cushions to fit but couldn't get that either!!

I tried with the seat base cushions where they were. The full backrests I then out on the table top which was a tight fit but they fitted. I was then left with the cut away backrests which were too small to fit down the edge of the bed and any movement would have sent them catapulting across the van.

Should there be any extra cushions??


----------

